# Good pullin sleds!



## Jahve (Oct 31, 2003)

I have a couple of friends who are gettin rid of a couple of pullin sleds that are in good shape. If you are ready to get out there this winter there is no better way.

sled #1 
Arctic cat 2003 900 mtn cat 151 X 2" paddle on it was owned by a older guy.

$4500

sled #2 
Arctic cat 2002 600 mtn cat 144 X 2" paddle. This one has more miles not the same power but will still pull. Good starter sled.

$2500 

I know these should be in the swap but I have no pics and they are not mine so I though someone might see them here.


----------



## snochic48 (Oct 13, 2006)

I'm interested in the Arctic cat 2002 600 mtn cat. Does it have reverse? how many miles?


----------



## Waterwindpowderrock (Oct 11, 2003)

you don't want reverse on the older sleds, it weighs a ton. esp the cat reverse, it looks like it belongs on a tractor!


----------



## Jahve (Oct 31, 2003)

sold both of them


----------

